# How much roughly to get ring re-sized?



## jun2004 (8 May 2008)

Just recently got engaged, other half swiped an old ring of mine to use as a size guide. Ring seems to fit fine, except when my hands are cool then it is very loose and I am totally paranoid that I am going to lose it. Have been back to the jeweller to see what he thinks - do I need a smaller size but he thought it was fine as it was.  However, I just cannot relax and am convince I'm going to lose it somewhere so am thinking I might get it made very slightly smaller, depending on the cost obviously, I haven't a clue about this - is it a big deal, what price would I be looking at? Its an 18carat white gold solitaire.


----------



## pc7 (8 May 2008)

I got mine resized in Beretons just off grafton street a few weeks ago it cost 100 euro, I was really happy with it.


----------



## BillK (8 May 2008)

Think ahead. My wife's fingers swelled when she was pregnant with our son and you may, in the fullness of time, find yourself with a similar situation. I believe that you can buy clips to fit inside a ring which effectively reduces the size.

Maybe something you would wish to consider?


----------



## pc7 (9 May 2008)

Hi BillK I went looking for clips originally but they said they only will give them to people how have bigger knuckles and the bottom of the finger is thin - if you get what I mean! Also they can damager rings and are seen as a short term solution (or so numerous jewellers told me!)  I'd the exact same problem as Jun2004 once my hands were warm it fitted perfectly but cold not a chance, I was terrified of loosing it. Its much better now and I've peace of mind.


----------



## jun2004 (9 May 2008)

Might go back to the jeweller again for a price etc and see what he thinks about the clips you metioned etc - thanks for the replies everybody


----------



## pc7 (9 May 2008)

Jun2004 if you go to the jewellers where you bought it they will probably do it free. I'd gotten mine in new york, I could have sent it to their uk office but was too afraid to post it!


----------



## Soldier (9 May 2008)

it cost me nothing to get it resized i got it done in the shop i bought it


----------



## jun2004 (9 May 2008)

Wasn't aware of that, thanks.  I'll be going back to the original jewellers anyway, so fingers crossed there will be no charge, thanks!


----------



## truthseeker (9 May 2008)

jun2004 - you need to think hard about getting a ring resized, I was going to get my engagement ring taken down a little because like you, when my hands were cold I felt it was loose, but then I realised when I woke up in the mornings and my hands were warm that you could actually see the indentation of the ring on my finger - that convinced me to leave it alone - if it was smaller itd be stuck on my finger when my hands are warm which would not be good - Ive seen them cutting rings off peoples hands in hospital - its NOT a pretty sight.


----------



## comanche (9 May 2008)

BillK said:


> Think ahead. My wife's fingers swelled when she was pregnant with our son and you may, in the fullness of time, find yourself with a similar situation. I believe that you can buy clips to fit inside a ring which effectively reduces the size.
> 
> Maybe something you would wish to consider?



That's a good point, however unless the OP has different plans I don't know if the OH is planning to be pregnant all the time!  So perhaps it is better to have it sized for the majority of time that the finger is a certain size, and  if he finger size swells in the case of pregnancy perhaps not wear it?


----------



## jun2004 (9 May 2008)

aaaargh dunno what to do now was all set to drop in tomorro and see what the sitcho was with it, but its very warm in the office today and ring is a perfect fit.  i'll have a think about it, get another opinion from the jeweller and maybe get some of those rubber thingys for when my hands are really cold. honestly, i don't think it will drop off my hand, i'm probably still in the "completely paranoid, oh my god im wearing an expensive ring" stage.  regarding swollen fingers & pregnancy, i have been pregnant and luckily enough my hands/fingers etc stayed the same size but suppose theres no guarantee it will be the same if I was to take the plunge again!


----------



## truthseeker (9 May 2008)

jun2004 when i was in the 'really paranoid oh my god im wearing an expensive ring what if my hand drops off unexpectedly' stage i decided to wait a month and note how often it slipped down my finger at all. answer was : it didnt.


----------



## pansyflower (9 May 2008)

Just a thought, if you put your wedding ring [which will perhaps be smaller] on outside the other ring it will keep it in place.


----------



## triona (16 May 2008)

Hi,

My engagement ring was like your's jun2004, fine when I was warm but in cold weather it was a tiny bit loose. I didn't get it resized and I lost it - still feel sick when I think about it!! Anyway, I got another one and the jeweller gave me a size smaller and it's made all the difference. The ring is perfect now - when I'm warm it's tight but not uncomfortable but when my hands are cold it isn't going to fall off. 

I wish I'd gotten my original ring resized!


----------



## Black Sheep (17 May 2008)

I've been wearing my engagement ring for a very long time and I'm very glad I did not get it sized. Like yours it quite loose at first but I weighed 7 stone then and was a size 10.  Many years and a couple of children later I'm no longer 7 stone or size 10 but the ring fits perfectly 

Sorry to be so boring and practical but that's life


----------



## MB05 (17 May 2008)

There is a jeweller's on Talbot St., i think its called Hopkins and Sons.  My sister got my Dad's wedding ring resized recently for €20.  They done my mam's a few years ago too.  The price depends on if it is 9ct or 18ct etc and how many ring sizes but it wasn't as dear as she expected. €20 was for 9ct and one size bigger.


----------



## joanmul (21 May 2008)

I wouldn't get it resized if I were you. Instead why not get a simple narrow ring (like a wedding ring) - so narrow that it's barely noticeable - a tiny bit smaller than your ring and wear that till you get your wedding band. If you match the colour very closely to the shank of your engagement ring it won't be noticeable. The clips are not the most comfortable. I've been down that road.


----------



## foxylady (22 May 2008)

joanmul said:


> I wouldn't get it resized if I were you. Instead why not get a simple narrow ring (like a wedding ring) - so narrow that it's barely noticeable - a tiny bit smaller than your ring and wear that till you get your wedding band. If you match the colour very closely to the shank of your engagement ring it won't be noticeable. The clips are not the most comfortable. I've been down that road.


 
I would have to disagree with you on that one, i have mine for 9 years and only got it rezised recently and must say I am sorry i didnt do it years ago.


----------

